# My four diskus.....



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

How big are the Discus? and how big is that tank?


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

They're about 4" now....got them at Fantasy Aquatic when they were 2" just two months ago. It's a tall 60 gallon tank.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG!!that a quick growth,2" in just 2 months...


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

pieces71 said:


> OMG!!that a quick growth,2" in just 2 months...


So that's normal? I'm new to discus so I dont know. lol
I'm feeding them this custom online recipe + tertabits + bloodworm + brine shrimp daily.

Anyway, thanks. They are actually even more vibrant in colour....wish I have a better camera.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

whAT about the one in the back third one back. is it eating? it looks like the head is paper thin? 
looks like your keeping your water and tank nice and clean and bare bottom..so thats good.


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> whAT about the one in the back third one back. is it eating? it looks like the head is paper thin?
> looks like your keeping your water and tank nice and clean and bare bottom..so thats good.


I bought him from someone here. He died 2 days later after I transferred them from my 80 to the 60 tank... 
Well, he wasn't doing too well in my water from the get go.

I will have to visit your store soon April, never been there since it's a little too far for me. Might do it this Friday after work...I think I need to stock up.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear he died..alot of people sell their discus when they are already complimised..he most likely already wasnt doing well long before you bought him. it takes quite sometime to get a thin head like that. 
come on down..if you can make time. im also open on saturdays. i know..my shops a long ways away from alot of people.


----------

